# Shirley Fab



## Kade (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello all,  

I’m new to smokingmeatforums and was looking for a little help. I currently have a cheap offset that I’ve been cooking on for around 7 years. Needless to say I’m ready to upgrade to a big boy pit. I’ve scoured the web for custom pit builders and always seem to find myself looking at the Shirley fabs. I’m just about ready to pull the trigger, however, I’d love to see one in person first. I live in Lubbock Tx but do not mind traveling to DFW area, hill country, etc.  If anyone has a shirley they wouldn’t mind me looking at I appreciate it.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 13, 2018)

Donno, Kade.
But why not give them a call and see if they have a referral for you to contact?
https://www.shirleyfabrication.com/

And Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

I own a Lang, but have heard nothing but good things about a Shirley.
I think the only problem may be they have a long waiting list.
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 14, 2018)

_"I think the only problem may be they have a long waiting list."_

I believe that Al is correct. Several months ago I was looking to get a pit custom built and contacted Shirley. I've never seen one in person but their workmanship appears to be second to none. They were able to do the pit I wanted but the wait was interminable. Once I got the OK from the wife to get the new pit built I was not of the inclination to wait a half year or more to get it. If you're not in a hurry, I'd give serious consideration to one of these. I saw nothing but top-notch quality in everything of their's I looked at online. I believe there are some reviews here in SMF about them so you may want to do a search an see what you can find.

Not much help,
Robert


----------



## Kade (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately the wait time is about 25 months right now! Sending my deposit in tomorrow. Gonna be a long two years..


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2018)

Man two years, holy crap. I hope your offset lasts that long. I'd hate to see you suffer from smoke withdrawals. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 14, 2018)

When you've got an itch, it's best to scratch it.
Meanwhile, get a new cheap offset to tide you over, and a new glass hammer.
Each day, give the new Offset a tap.
By the time the cheap offset is toast from the glass hammer, about 2 years will have passed.
And you won't be frustrated no more. 

See, to every solution, there's a problem. :D


----------



## weev (Mar 14, 2018)

I dont believe I could ever wait two years for anything  It would drive me insane :confused:


----------



## foureyes45 (Mar 14, 2018)

my Brother has a 24x 42 SF cabinet model for sale


----------



## dward51 (Mar 14, 2018)

I was just on their Facebook page and apparently the steel import tariffs are impacting them.  The are having a price increase after March 15th and reference a 25% increase in the steel costs.  I really want one of those one day also!


----------



## Kade (Mar 14, 2018)

foureyes45 said:


> my Brother has a 24x 42 SF cabinet model for sale


How do I get in contact with him?


----------



## Braz (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't get that. The proposed import tariffs have not taken effect yet. Why the increase now?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 14, 2018)

I just looked at the site for these Shirley smokers. They do look nice but I don't think there is any quality that could be built into a smoker that would make me wait two years. I have looked at a few of the custom build brands online. If it were in my budget I believe I would buy the Horizon brand. I have even seen them at Bass Pro that are ready for immediate delivery. I love that style of offset and have the super cheap knock off Char Broil version Oklahoma Joe's Highland. If you willing to entertain some other options perhaps they would be up your alley. They are made in the USA in Oklahoma. Good smoking to you, whatever you decide. 

George


----------



## foureyes45 (Mar 14, 2018)

you can text him at 994-327-8880


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 15, 2018)

I have cooked on many Shirley's and am getting mine this summer.  Because of my experience with them, I know they are well worth the wait. Their quality and craftsmanship, in my opinion is top notch and Paul and Tyler are incredible people.  The wait is long, but its long for a reason. They do everything custom, allow you to change your build throughout the process, and give great attention to detail.  Besides that, their little company does more for charities and veteran outreach than most.  I also appreciate that they are honest, sometimes to their own financial fault and tell you when something you are thinking about adding to your build wouldn't be cost effective. For example, I wanted my trailer painted red and Paul told me that the best high temp paint he could buy in that color (and charge me a good amount to apply) would probably start to fade or peel over a couple a years and I would just have to repaint it and he'd feel bad with me having to spend all that money for me to just have to redo it.  That's the kind of company they are...stand by their product, try to give you the best bang for your buck, and work with you to build exactly what you want!

I do not work for them haha, just so impressed with their business as a whole!


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 15, 2018)

At the age of really old :( I don't even buy green bananas!
When I looked into a Shirley a few years ago the wait was about 18 months and I found the deposit is not refundable. They may have changed that by now but that killed the deal for me.
About the price increase... Most will increase their prices before the increase in components because it's all about the cost to replenish and not what they actually paid.
FWIW: I also believe the Shirley's are a very reputable family and have actually held their prices down even when the could have increased them.
I would only go for one if I was a lot younger but time marches on.


----------



## Kade (Mar 15, 2018)

worktogthr said:


> I have cooked on many Shirley's and am getting mine this summer.  Because of my experience with them, I know they are well worth the wait. Their quality and craftsmanship, in my opinion is top notch and Paul and Tyler are incredible people.  The wait is long, but its long for a reason. They do everything custom, allow you to change your build throughout the process, and give great attention to detail.  Besides that, their little company does more for charities and veteran outreach than most.  I also appreciate that they are honest, sometimes to their own financial fault and tell you when something you are thinking about adding to your build wouldn't be cost effective. For example, I wanted my trailer painted red and Paul told me that the best high temp paint he could buy in that color (and charge me a good amount to apply) would probably start to fade or peel over a couple a years and I would just have to repaint it and he'd feel bad with me having to spend all that money for me to just have to redo it.  That's the kind of company they are...stand by their product, try to give you the best bang for your buck, and work with you to build exactly what you want!
> 
> I do not work for them haha, just so impressed with their business as a whole!


Could not agree more with what you said. Great company to do business with.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 16, 2018)

johnh12 said:


> At the age of really old :( I don't even buy green bananas!
> When I looked into a Shirley a few years ago the wait was about 18 months and I found the deposit is not refundable. They may have changed that by now but that killed the deal for me.
> About the price increase... Most will increase their prices before the increase in components because it's all about the cost to replenish and not what they actually paid.
> FWIW: I also believe the Shirley's are a very reputable family and have actually held their prices down even when the could have increased them.
> I would only go for one if I was a lot younger but time marches on.



I totally understand.  There are some things you just don't want to wait for no matter how good they might be!  I am in the situation where I didn't need a huge rig, but I wanted one because I do a lot of charity/veteran outreach events and what not where it would come in handy, plus I am constantly cooking for large groups as my immediate family is around 30 people and I love to have get togethers with neighbors and friends.  I always had a dream of doing some catering at some point and it would be great for that as well!  So the wait isn't bothering me much.  When I am a few weeks out I'll be like a kid on christmas eve.  

I have heard the same thing that the Shirleys have made every effort to keep the prices as low as they can.


----------



## mowin (Mar 16, 2018)

I aslo looked hard at a SF. The 18 month ,at the time, was just too long for me.  My bubbs grill 250 with the rib box was in my driveway in 3 weeks. 

Fantastic smoker. Easy to use and puts out great Q


----------



## radioguy (Mar 17, 2018)

Try and search Shirley on You Tube, he has a few vids up there.

RG


----------



## MGM (Aug 31, 2018)

I exchanged emails with Shirley Fabrication this week, and their backlog is now *31 months*.  They have great products, but unfortunately I can't wait that long.


----------



## johnh12 (Aug 31, 2018)

That's the main reason I never considered them. I went with the Lang and am completely satisfied with the results.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 31, 2018)

If you don't have to have a custom, St. Louis BBQ store has 6 24"x42" Patios in stock


----------



## MGM (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for the referral. I just checked out the 24x42 patio model. Man it’s a nice cooker, but I’m looking for 60” or slightly larger. I’m heading to a BBQ competition today and will be checking out the various cookers being used. I’m leaning towards the Lang 60 and I’m hoping someone at the competition is using one so I can see it in action and learn more about it. Hope to place an order for a cooker early next week.


----------



## johnh12 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have the 60D and really like it. I don't know what your plans are for BBQ in the future but for business or competition the 84D is at the top of the list.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 5, 2018)

Have been busy lately but meant to report back that mine was ready in early August, so me and a buddy took a trip down to Tuscaloosa from Long Island,NY to pick it up.  The specs are as follows:

24x60 elevated straight back cabinet model on a trailer with an elevated and rotated warmer.

Have already used it a bunch including a veteran outreach event where we cooked for verterans and their families.  Here’s a couple of pics of my new baby.

.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 5, 2018)

worktogthr said:


> View attachment 375526
> View attachment 375528
> View attachment 375529
> View attachment 375530
> ...


Congratulations on your new smoker, looks like a very functional rig! Also, thank you for doing the charity/veteran outreach events.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks so much!  I really do love it and enjoy using it to show appreciation to our vets and help those in needs!


----------

